# Caught a Bunnie in Mouse Glue Trap!!



## flemishwhite (Feb 14, 2016)

This happened about two months ago, but I bought some rat glue traps today so I thought I'd recount this story. 
My wife and I were in the living room, when a "clank," "clank," noise brought our attention to see one of our baby rabbits (3 1/2 month old flemmish) came running up to us with one foot stuck on a mouse glue trap...the glue trap was making the noise. she had been in a bathroom, exploring the crack between the clothes dryer and clothes washing machine when she stepped into the glue trap. There can be a problem with glue traps. Trying to brute force free an animal can cause loss of hair, skin, or for mice...mice can lose their legs. We knew what to do. I picked her up and took her into the kitchen. My wife poured a little vegetable oil onto the glue trap and immediately, the rabbit's foot was released. Next we washed her foot with dish detergent to get rid of the oil, toweled off her foot with paper, and then used my wife's hair dryer on low to finish drying. I kept my hand on her foot to make sure she was not damaged by too much heat.

With glue traps I've caught many mice, one big rat, also my bunny, and my wife and step daughter! Humans get trapped when they step on a trap a night. 
When I catch a mouse or rat, I put them and the trap into a large plastic laundry basket. I pour some vegetable oil in to release them and take them to a city park for release. 

Our house rabbits cause a mouse/rat problem. Our house is an old wood frame house with a under floor crawl space. There are holes that allow rats/mice to get into the house. Once inside..its rat/mouse heaven. Open food bowls of rabbit food, water and oar hay (oat kernels). Also, with free running rabbits, I cannot use snap traps...particularly rat snap traps. They would probably cause the rabbit's foot to be amputated. I use glue traps in the kitchen...the rabbits don't go there because they don't like the slick linoleum floors. Also, I use electronic rat/mice traps. Victor electronic traps. The rat/mouse has to crawl into a small hole that is to small for my now very big flemmish babies. 

Just another life incident of living with rabbits!!!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 15, 2016)

Oat kernels are the main reason I don't feed oaten hay, because it does attract mice. That being said I've only had mouse issues relating to bunny things once, and it was outside. I had wheaten hay with LOTS of seed heads, I kept it out in the shed. Recently, the neighbours who had budgie aviars moved out and the mice seemed to move in over to our place. The only sign I ever saw, was a little pile of wheat seed heads in the corner of the shed  Fortunately meadow hay doesn't have much in the way of seeds so doesn't really attract mice, and Bandit always ate his pellets straight away so there wasn't a problem in that regard either.

Glue traps are usually not recommended around rabbis, but at least you do know how to remove them safely from your bunnies  And it's probably unlikely you'll see too many repeat offences.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 15, 2016)

Azerane said:


> Glue traps are usually not recommended around rabbis, but at least you do know how to remove them safely from your bunnies  And it's probably unlikely you'll see too many repeat offences.



When I turned the babies loose in the house, I went and collected all the glue traps. I forgot about the glue trap between the clothes washer and the clothes dryer.

PS: You're from Australia. I worked in Woomera, South Australia. In the late 1970's we had a mouse plague...they were just unbelievably everywhere!


----------

